# حساب قدرة محرك



## عماد اسماعيل محمود (26 يناير 2010)

لدينا المعلومات ادناه لمضخه افقيه تدار بواسطة محرك كهربائى المطلوب اجراء العمليات الحسابيه لمعرفة قدرة المحرك ثلاثي الاطوار ترددالهرتزيه =50
اللذي يدور تلك المضخه
 Q=200m3/hr HEAD=60M
:75::20:
لكم منا كل الاحترام


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (26 يناير 2010)

*معلومات اولية بسيطة وسوف الحقك بالمزيد*

اخي العزيز يكون اولا" احتساب (P) بالكيلو واط المنقولة عبر الشفت الى المضخة :-

= (التدفق(Q )* كثافة الماء* التعجيل الارضي(g)* الارتفارع \ 3.6*1000000

وبعد معرفة القدرة المنقولة وبمعرفة الكفائة للطاقم والمحسوب على اساس الخسائر اثناء نقل الحركة والخسائر داخل الماطور الكهربائي (وغالبا" ما تعطى في لوحة المعلومات علة الماطور الكهربائي . حيث يمكن على اساسها احتساب قدرة الماطور الكهربائي الواجب تناظرة لمضخة 200 متر مكعب بالساعة وكما يلي 

الكفائة = القدرة المنقولة للمضخة / قدرة الماطور الكهربائي .


----------



## محمود عويضة (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
القدرة الهيدروليكية=معدل التدفق* الارتفاع * الكثافة * عجلة الجاذبية
=(200/3600)*60 *1000 *10=33 كيلو وات
القدرة الميكانيكية= القدرة الهيدروليكية/ الكفاءة الهيدروليكية
= 33/0.95 بفرض
=34.7 كيلو وات
القدرة الكهربائية =القدرة الميكانيكية / الكفاءة الميكانيكية
=34.7/0.8 بفرض
=44 كيلو واط تقريبا" (قدرة المحرك الكهربي المطلوب لتشغيل الطلمبة )
وشكرا"


----------



## عماد اسماعيل محمود (28 يناير 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء
السلام عليكم 
شكرا على اهتمامكم لكن السوال هو عند اختيار المحرك الكهربائىبالقدره المذكوره 44كيلو واط وللجدوى الاقتصاديه على اي القدرات التي يمكن اختيار كيف اعرف الجدول للقدرات مع كل الاحترام


----------



## عماد اسماعيل محمود (1 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من يمتلك معلومات ان يساعدنا بالجواب على سؤالنا حول جداول اختيار قدرة المحرك الكهربائي للمضخات


----------



## م.عبير (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pumps-power-d_505.html

مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار كثافة المادة المضخوخة(density of fluid )


​


----------



## الزوين (2 فبراير 2010)

الاخ عبير المحترم كل الاحترام والشكر على مساعدتك مهندس عماد اسماعيل


----------



## الزوين (2 فبراير 2010)

عذرا كنا انا والمهندس عماد نتابع اخبار الملتقى مجتمعين مع التحيات للاخوه المشاركين


----------

